# Teaching in Canada - Boyfriend visa options?



## robbishop (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

My girlfriend (junior school teacher) is applying for jobs at various Canadian International Schools, (we currently live in the UK) but we need advice on our visa situation. We are not married so does this affect my chances of moving with her if I am simply her boyfriend and what Visa options are open for us? We have been living together for the past year or so.

Another complication is that I am disabled (paraplegic) and require a monthly prescription for daily living. I have several pensions from my time in the military so money is not an issue but was wondering if I would be entitled to these free or whether I would have to pay for these myself. Don't get me wrong, I am not after charity - i just do not know what my options are (these are free to me in the UK, and wondered if the same would apply in Canada). I would require no money from the state because of my pensions.

We are both new to this kind of thing so any help or advice would be really appreciated.
Many thanks,
Rob


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

robbishop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My girlfriend (junior school teacher) is applying for jobs at various Canadian International Schools, (we currently live in the UK) but we need advice on our visa situation. We are not married so does this affect my chances of moving with her if I am simply her boyfriend and what Visa options are open for us? We have been living together for the past year or so.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the site. As perhaps you know medical care in Canada is a Provincial jurisdiction, consequently it could vary depending on where you settle, although not dramatically so.


----------



## robbishop (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin for your reply. 

I had a suspicion that my disability could be an issue - I wouldn't mind but I became paraplegic after a fall when at St Johns in Newfoundland (when I was in the British Air force) - so they owe me!! heehee...im kidding of course.

Do you know of the best place to find more information on this as I would love to return to Canada - I always said that I would return one day, its a beautiful country.
Thanks,
Rob


----------

